# Buddy called to help with a recovery



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

It's slicker'n snot on a greased door knob here. Buddy of mine called me to help get it out.
BTW...The truck NEVER touched the trailer it almost slid into! And yes...that IS a load of LONG steel!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice, so how did you get it off without hitting the other truck??


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

More pics....he was crawling into a filling station and it just started sliding.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;354308 said:


> nice, so how did you get it off without hitting the other truck??


Wrapped a chain around the tow hook BEHIND the bumper and slid it away from the trailer VERY slowly!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man bob good job there why couldnt the first truck just pull away


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

DBL;354315 said:


> man bob good job there why couldnt the first truck just pull away


It was a DROPPED trailer!:crying: :realmad: Couldn't have got back under it anyways. I was about to go barefoot to get traction!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

well i guess its every tow truck drivers dream to drive one of them (atleast its mine) but until then i get enough action with regular vehicle wrecks


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

FYI You could NOT have got a (Kitty) hair between the mirror and that piece of steel.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

DBL;354318 said:


> well i guess its every tow truck drivers dream to drive one of them (atleast its mine) but until then i get enough action with regular vehicle wrecks


With the way my health is right now...I was like a cat eatin' sh!t being able to do this!
Funny thing is...I'm good friends with the driver of the semi too! He had called my wrecker buddy(who told him it'd be an hour)
then called me as I was talking to my wrecker buddy asking me to come help! I told him I'd already been dispatched to save his A$$.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

what did you used to drive?


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

DBL;354325 said:


> what did you used to drive?


18 wheelers & Heavy Duty Wreckers like this one...used to have my own towing and recovery company.
In fact...on this semi's maiden voyage...I got to drive it to Tulsa and back.It's an '07 Pete


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

my buddy just got a 06 pete with a centery 7035 here is a pic they also have a western star wih the 7035

http://www.zips.com/custdetail.asp?cat=3&prod=697


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the company across the street from us just got an 06 or 07 378 pete with the new vulcan v70 on it the had an older international that the were rolling a trailer back over and they got it up and the driver told the trucker to hold on while he unhooked but he thought he said go so he started to pull away and rolled the int on her side so they went out and bought a brand new one. our company doesnt deal with big rigs but i wished we would


----------

